# I can't make the train run!



## cjdavidson (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks in advance for your help. I have an LGB train set that was initially purchased in the 1980's and has been used every year up until the mid 1990's. It has gone unused for 20 years and I just took it out. I had previously drawn out the track layout and set up the same configuration. The layout is about 15 x 15 feet when set up. It includes 2 "X's" and 4 switches. When I hook up the transformer, the train does not run. But, if I disconnect some of the pieces of track, specifically those near the switches, the engine runs great. So assume that there is some short? I have figured that the engine works fine, the transformer works fine, but there must be a problem with the track somewhere. Have any of you ever experienced a problem like this? Can a switch "go bad?" Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

you guessed right, sounds like a short in the tracks.


----------



## G-trains (May 6, 2013)

Have you built a wye or a terminal loop anywhere? This causes a short. 


Or there might be something wrong with the switches. Remove them and have a look at the lower side.


Any connectors next to the frog broken or unsoldered and in unwanted contact?


Wolfgang


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps when the layout was configured this time it was not setup the same way it was 20 years ago. 
I noticed 2 "X's" (crossovers) are used in the layout. To help isolate the problem area, try removing one crossover at a time and see if the loco runs. 

To build on Wolfgang's reply, 
keep in mind that unlike a 3 rail track powered system like Lionel, a two rail system cannot loop back on itself without a short circuit happening. It needs electrical isolation that can be done with an electrical switching mechanism. 

-Ted


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I would guess you have created a reverse loop, which causes a short..
then when you remove a switch, it removes the short, and all is fine..

If that is the case, there is nothing wrong with the switch itself, its your trackplan that is the problem..
Do you have an arrangement like this? 

Reverse Loop Oval trackplan 

(assuming it all worked) could the train ever change direction with the trackplan you are using?

Scot


----------



## cjdavidson (Oct 31, 2013)

guys - thanks so much for the advice - i made it work - and check out what the answer was... i have this "device" that is like a train crossing - it allows a car to cross the track and when the train passes it lowers the gate - not sure what to call it - anyway - when i removed it everything worked perfectly... now new problem - the train moves well for about 15 seconds - then stops for about 1 second - and then starts right back up - without touching anything - any idea why this might happen? a 20 year old transformer? thx in advance


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like the power supply is overloaded, and automatically resets.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Since you have that crossinggate thing, possibly you have another of those "accessories" of Lionel/Marx/American Flyer heritage - a power controller that runs the trolley across the layout, then stops it for a second, then reverses and runs it back to the other end ad infinitum. That 15-second timing sounds about right.

JackM


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes you have removed the crossing but it still sounds like you have a short some ware. Take a ohm meter with the train off the tracks turn power on see if power goes off and on. if not it is a over load in the train. 
Dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots of things can go bad with time. 
My guess on your hesitation running is the oil/grease on the wheels is old and the extra drag, not encountered all those years ago is adding up to more amps than the old power pack can provide. A drop of plastic compatible light machine oil per journal may free it up. 
Contact cleaner sprayed into electrical switches can also be a cure.... 
Run the loco by itself to see how it does, then add a car at a time. This can test the drag. 

Happier Rails, 

John


----------

